
Investor: Facebook dismissed my concerns because I am ‘not nice’ - noir-york
https://www.ft.com/content/53b139de-6c00-11e8-8863-a9bb262c5f53
======
twangist
Unfortunately, this is behind a paywall.

~~~
gus_massa
try the web link

